# I'm considering buying one of these buck need help



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ok so these 2 bucks are for sale in my area and they're about as nice as I can get around here I really like them both but I thought I'd get some opinions from yall before I made any choices the first is 2 1/2 yrs old and is a red head (it's hard to tell with the pic tho) he's priced at $250






the second is a 5 1/2 yr old black and white paint for $300






I'm leaning more toward the younger one the are not registered


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Even though they're not registered do you know the blood lines they come from? What are your goals for your herd? If it's pets I would look for the friendlier one and if there the same maybe the black one for different color. If for showing in 4h and for meat I think I would pic the red head.. To me he looks better but there are people on here that are better at this than me. Hopefully they'll give you some advice.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I'm breeding for FFA/4h so I was thinking the red head to -thanks for the advice


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

The traditional just doesn't to seem have as thickly boned legs as the paint (for lack of a better description)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Not very good pics to go off of, are they? LOL I think I like the black better. He seems to be more heavily muscled (the red one has a lot of hair that adds bulk) and his bone does appear to be much denser on his legs which is what you're going to want for a show wether. Both toplines seem pretty decent. From those pics I'd say the black is just a bit longer bodied. 

Have you seen any of the kids they throw? That would make a huge difference. Although if I'd gone off that, I wouldn't have the buck I do....but I saw what he threw for me on MY does so when he came up for sale we grabbed him. The kids he had at his previous owners place sucked (to be honest) but the does there weren't anything to brag about either.

Another way to look at them is: take away all their color and turn them into a show wether. Which one would you rather show?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Really hard to tell without being able to get hands on them or at least additional photos but I lean towards the paint. He appears longer which means more loin in the meat department. I just can't tell how bulky the traditional is with all the hair and he appears to have an extremely steep rump and back legs are set close together and appear toed out. 

If you can spend a good 20 minutes watching them move in person and also get your hands on them and feel how the cover on the lower spine is and how the brisket it then hopefully that will help. Good feet set square under the body, good teeth & bite, large testes, level topline.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

kccjer said:


> Not very good pics to go off of, are they? LOL I think I like the black better. He seems to be more heavily muscled (the red one has a lot of hair that adds bulk) and his bone does appear to be much denser on his legs which is what you're going to want for a show wether. Both toplines seem pretty decent. From those pics I'd say the black is just a bit longer bodied.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

The hair was the other thing I thought about they have several other buck kids for sale but they have these 2 bucks and another one all running with the same does so I don't know who's are who's but a good majority of the kids weren't all that great bc the does weren't to good I could ask if they know which kids are his


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If they are all running together, I doubt they'll have a clue who's kids are who's. For the price difference....I'd take the black


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

These are some of the buck kids they also have for sale


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I still like the paint....just my opinion


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I do to he looks pretty tall 2


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I'm just wondering if his hips were kinda high


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hard to tell from pics.

The best way is, to go look at each of them in person. Hands on.

The reason the young buck might not be as big is he is a lot younger 2.5 and is still growing and filling in, so that should be considered as well. 
The hair does hide his front legs. The 2.5 month old to me looks bulkier in the rear, as I mentioned the hair in the front makes it hard to tell, how his front end is.

We cannot see width either.

The kids that are for sale are good looking, to bad you don't know who is who's.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ya I wish I knew which kids are his bc all the kids are red heads so that doesn't really give a good indicator to any possibilities


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

If you have time to wait for your breeder I would go with one if the kids. The one with his head in the door seems to have a nice backside.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Well I don't really need a buck until December bc for our market wethers we have to breed December to February to get kids in May to July so I can wait but it's not that far away


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Actually the one with his head in the door was the first one I contacted the people about lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

midlothianffa said:


> Ya I wish I knew which kids are his bc all the kids are red heads so that doesn't really give a good indicator to any possibilities


Even the black sire's can give red headed kids so yes, it is hard. :doh:


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I just found this buck for sale to from some one else he's not even a year old thoughts?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't give you a good reason why but I'm not crazy bout him. I still like the older paint. Lol


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ya I'm not as interested in him either I'm not real sure why tho


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to t the see them.from the front and back to really make a judgment call.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> I have to t the see them.from the front and back to really make a judgment call.


I do to but I also don't like going to get the peoples hopes up then changing my mind but that's part of life unfortunately


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is your decision to make, you are the one buying, so if you go look at him and don't like him. The Breeder will have to deal with that.
Buyers can say no, it is your money buying the goat and your investment.
If the black buck, isn't far away and either is the other bucks for sale, go look at each of them.
Tell the breeder up front, I am now looking around at option's for my next herdsire and they will understand, if you walk away and up in the air on it.
Don't feel bad either.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Toth said it perfectly! Just be up front about LOOKING for now and go from there. You have better pics of the black one but like I said....for some reason I'm just not crazy about him. It really is too bad the breeder doesn't know which kids belong to which buck from that first one. 

I'm still partial to the black paint. Even tho the red head is younger and still has some growing to do, he should show more bone at this age. While I like the one kid with it's head in the door....He's really young and I would rather have an experienced buck for my main breeding buck, especially if you're wanting to start a "breed for market show animals" program. 

That would be how I'd make my decision also. Which one looks like he will definitely give me what I'm looking for based on his "current" age and not what he may or may not look like in a couple years? Don't you hate trying to find a buck? LOL


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Yes! I don't know which is worse making sure the buck is separated from the does when you don't want them bred or looking for the buck ! Lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I figured out why I don't like the black one. He's really shallow in his chest cavity and really deep on his back half. He just is really unbalanced looking. While I know he's young and that can change.....there is no guarantee that it would change. If I were looking for a new buck for our herd, I'd pass on him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, it is tough shopping for that next herdsire.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

kccjer said:


> I figured out why I don't like the black one. He's really shallow in his chest cavity and really deep on his back half. He just is really unbalanced looking. While I know he's young and that can change.....there is no guarantee that it would change. If I were looking for a new buck for our herd, I'd pass on him.


Ya I think that's it I couldn't tell if it was the fact tht he looked unbalanced or if his long legs just made him look kinda goofy


----------

